# December 2013 Book Count



## Toby

1.101. For Your Eyes Only (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 12/2/13
2.102. How Dog's Love Us: A Neuroscientist and His Adopted Dog Decode the Canine Brain by Gregory Berns 12/6/13
3.103. The Heartsmith Daughters by Harry R. Campion 12/9/13
4.104. Mind Maps: How to Improve Memory, Write Smarter, Plan Better, Think Faster, and Make More Money by John S. Rhodes 12/10/13
5.105. Artist's Journal Worshop: Creating Your Life in Words and Pictures by Cathy Johnson 12/13/13
6.106. The Last Letter (Arthur Family Saga) by kathleen Shoop 12/16/13
7.107. Diet for a Pain-Free Life by Harris Mc Ilwain and Debra Fulghum Bruce 12/21/13
8.108. When You Were Older by Catherine Ryan Hyde 12/28/13
9.109. Skinny Thinking Daily Thoughts by Laura Katleman-Pru 12/30/13


----------



## Maxx

December 2013

1.  Under the Dome (kindle)  as of 12/1/13 on page 141
2.  The Bat  (audiobook)  as of 12/1/13 on page 312, completed 12/2/13, 72 pages read
3.  The Midwife's Confession (audiobook)  began 12/2/13, completed 12/7/13, 425 pages read
4.  The Goldfinch (audiobook)  began 12/7/13, as of 12/31/13 on page 491

Pages Read in December:   988
Books Read in December:  2
Pages Read in 2013:  13,712
Books Read in 2013:  34


----------



## izzy

1.113 Geek Girl and the Scandalous Earl (11/28-12/1)
2.114 How To Flirt With A Naked Werewolf by Molly Harper (12/2-12/4) 
3.115 Elect by Rachel Van **** (12/10-12/11)
4.116 Tangled by Emma Chase (12/20-12/21)
5.117 Something Wicked by Angela Campbell (12/29-12/30)
6.118 Redemption by CJ Barry (12/4-12/--)


----------



## Jaasy

252.1  The Way You Look Tonight by Bella Andre, finished****
253.2  She's Not You by Mimi Barbour, finished****
254.3  Let Us Prey (Gotcha Detective Agency) by Jamie Lee Scott, finished****
255.4  Textual Relations (Gotcha Detective Agency) by Jamie Lee Scott, finished****
256.5  Death of a Sales Rep (Gotcha Detective Agency) by Jamie Lee Scott, finished****
257.6  What A Meth (Gotcha Detective Agency) by Jamie Lee Scott, finished*****
258.7  Tagged, You're It (Gotcha Detective Agency) by Jamie Lee Scott, finished****
259.8  Duplicity (Christmas Heroes Boxed Set) by Vicki Hinze, finished****
260.9  Safe With Him (Christmas Heroes Boxed Set) by Rita Herron, finished****
261.10  Taken in Death (In Death Novella) by J. D. Robb, finished****
262.11  Chaos in Death (In Death Novella) by J. D. Robb, finished****
263.12  Against The Ropes by Sarah Castille, finished****
264.13  Legal Heat by Sarah Castille, finished*****
265.14  Taming Maggie (Christmas Heroes Boxed Set) by Peggy Webb, finished***
266.15  Shadows To Light (Christmas Heroes Boxed Set) by Regan Black, finished****
267.16  Angel Be Good (Christmas Heroes Boxed Set) by Kathy Carmichael, finished***
268.17  Mama Had To Work on Christmas by Carolyn Marsden, finished**
269.18  Calculated in Death by J. D. Robb (re-read),finished****
270.19  Extinguished (Titanium Security Series) by Kaylea Cross, finished****
271.20  The Union (Criminal Romance Boxed Set) by Tremayne Johnson, finished****
272.21  The Union 2 by Tremayne Johnson, finished****
273.22  The Union 3 by Tremayne Johnson, finished****
274.23  An Innocent Client (Joe Dillard Series) by Scott Pratt, finished*****
275.24  In Good Faith (Joe Dillard Series) by Scott Pratt, finished****
276.25  Injustice For All (Joe Dillard Series) by Scott Pratt, finished****
277.26  Reasonable Fear (Joe Dillard Series) by Scott Pratt, finished****
278.27  Conflict Of Interest (Joe Dillard Series) by Scott Pratt, finished****
279.28  Blood Money (Joe Dillard Series) by Scott Pratt, finished****
280.29  Naked in Death by J. D. Robb (reread), finished****
281.30  Glory in Death by J. D. Robb (reread), finished****'
282.31  Immortal in Death by J. D. Robb (reread), finished****
283.32  Rapture in Death by J. D. Robb (reread), finished****


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*

Venus in Copper
*Completed*
Harry Potter I
Harry Potter II
Harry Potter III
Harry Potter IV


----------



## LauraHault

ASOIAF - Clash of Kings - George R.R. Martin (paperback)
Yulene and the Wolf - Nora Nix (kindle)
A Passing Grade - John Dylena (kindle)
Serving the Succubus - Haleigh Cookson Clark (kindle)


----------



## chipotle

1. Little Bitty Lies by Mary Kay Andrews - good
2. Maid of Dishonour by Heidi Rice - ok


----------

